# 7.4-STABLE /usr/ports/www/squid31 dont compile.



## tenq (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just trying to get actual version of this incridible proxy (www/squid31) , but compilation of port fails with error =(

Now using FreeBSD 7.4-STABLE i386, compiling with these parameters:


```
# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for squid-3.1.16:
     SQUID_KERB_AUTH=on "Install Kerberos authentication helpers"
     SQUID_LDAP_AUTH=on "Install LDAP authentication helpers"
     SQUID_NIS_AUTH=on "Install NIS/YP authentication helpers"
     SQUID_SASL_AUTH=on "Install SASL authentication helpers"
     SQUID_IPV6=off "Enable IPv6 support"
     SQUID_DELAY_POOLS=on "Enable delay pools"
     SQUID_SNMP=on "Enable SNMP support"
     SQUID_SSL=on "Enable SSL support for reverse proxies"
     SQUID_SSL_CRTD=on "Enable SSL certificate daemon"
     SQUID_PINGER=off "Install the icmp helper"
     SQUID_DNS_HELPER=on "Use the old 'dnsserver' helper"
     SQUID_HTCP=on "Enable HTCP support"
     SQUID_VIA_DB=off "Enable forward/via database"
     SQUID_CACHE_DIGESTS=on "Enable cache digests"
     SQUID_WCCP=on "Enable Web Cache Coordination Prot. v1"
     SQUID_WCCPV2=on "Enable Web Cache Coordination Prot. v2"
     SQUID_STRICT_HTTP=off "Be strictly HTTP compliant"
     SQUID_IDENT=off "Enable ident (RFC 931) lookups"
     SQUID_REFERER_LOG=on "Enable Referer-header logging"
     SQUID_USERAGENT_LOG=on "Enable User-Agent-header logging"
     SQUID_ARP_ACL=on "Enable ACLs based on ethernet address"
     SQUID_IPFW=on "Enable transparent proxying with IPFW"
     SQUID_PF=off "Enable transparent proxying with PF"
     SQUID_IPFILTER=off "Enable transp. proxying with IPFilter"
     SQUID_FOLLOW_XFF=on "Follow X-Forwarded-For headers"
     SQUID_ECAP=off "En. loadable content adaptation modules"
     SQUID_ICAP=on "Enable ICAP client functionality"
     SQUID_ESI=off "Enable ESI support (experimental)"
     SQUID_AUFS=off "Enable the aufs storage scheme"
     SQUID_COSS=off "Enable COSS (currently not available)"
     SQUID_KQUEUE=on "Use kqueue(2) (experimental)"
     SQUID_LARGEFILE=on "Support log and cache files >2GB"
     SQUID_STACKTRACES=off "Create backtraces on fatal errors"
     SQUID_DEBUG=off "Enable debugging options"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


```
# cat /etc/make.conf
      CPUTYPE?=pentium4
      COPTFLAGS= -O -pipe
      #NO_KERBEROS=true
      KRB5_IMPL=heimdal
      #MODULES_WITH_WORLD
      DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=51
      PORTSDIR?=      /usr/ports

      .if ${.CURDIR} == ${PORTSDIR}/databases/mysql51-server
      WITH_CHARSET=cp1251
      WITH_COLLATION=cp1251_bin
      WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes
      BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes
      BUILD_STATIC=yes
      WITHOUT_INNODB=yes
      .endif

     .if ${.CURDIR} == ${PORTSDIR}/databases/mysql51-client
     WITH_CHARSET=cp1251
     WITH_COLLATION=cp1251_bin
     BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes
     .endif
     # added by use.perl 2011-10-20 14:07:30
     PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

OUTPUT of make and this error HERE   :\

Help me please.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2011)

The very first part of the build log shows not one but two earlier versions of squid installed.  First thing, deinstall those.

Next, I suggest removing the COPTFLAGS entry from /etc/make.conf.  It may not be doing any harm, but it's likely not doing any good either.

Finally, be sure to do a make clean in the squid31 port directory before trying a rebuild.

If that doesn't do it, reset to a default configuration of the port (make rmconfig) and start from there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you one of those people who cross *everything* in a port's *make config* screen (the blue options screen)? There is *way* too much stuff set to 'on' in there, and you probably have conflicting options set as well. The first four alone are likely to cause problems to begin with. Run

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/www/squid31 && make rmconfig && make clean install clean[/cmd]

Pretty sure that will work. If you have no idea what port options do, please leave them alone. Most port compilation problems stem from selecting options without knowing what they are.


----------



## tenq (Nov 13, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are you one of those people who cross *everything* in a port's *make config* screen (the blue options screen)? There is *way* too much stuff set to 'on' in there, and you probably have conflicting options set as well. The first four alone are likely to cause problems to begin with. Run
> 
> [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/www/squid31 && make rmconfig && make clean install clean[/cmd]
> 
> Pretty sure that will work. If you have no idea what port options do, please leave them alone. Most port compilation problems stem from selecting options without knowing what they are.



No. This config worked for 3.0.25 huh.. But your advice, and checking all i need worked. So thank you.


```
make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for squid-3.1.16:
     SQUID_KERB_AUTH=on "Install Kerberos authentication helpers"
     SQUID_LDAP_AUTH=off "Install LDAP authentication helpers"
     SQUID_NIS_AUTH=on "Install NIS/YP authentication helpers"
     SQUID_SASL_AUTH=off "Install SASL authentication helpers"
     SQUID_IPV6=off "Enable IPv6 support"
     SQUID_DELAY_POOLS=on "Enable delay pools"
     SQUID_SNMP=on "Enable SNMP support"
     SQUID_SSL=off "Enable SSL support for reverse proxies"
     SQUID_SSL_CRTD=off "Enable SSL certificate daemon"
     SQUID_PINGER=off "Install the icmp helper"
     SQUID_DNS_HELPER=off "Use the old 'dnsserver' helper"
     SQUID_HTCP=on "Enable HTCP support"
     SQUID_VIA_DB=off "Enable forward/via database"
     SQUID_CACHE_DIGESTS=off "Enable cache digests"
     SQUID_WCCP=on "Enable Web Cache Coordination Prot. v1"
     SQUID_WCCPV2=off "Enable Web Cache Coordination Prot. v2"
     SQUID_STRICT_HTTP=off "Be strictly HTTP compliant"
     SQUID_IDENT=on "Enable ident (RFC 931) lookups"
     SQUID_REFERER_LOG=off "Enable Referer-header logging"
     SQUID_USERAGENT_LOG=off "Enable User-Agent-header logging"
     SQUID_ARP_ACL=off "Enable ACLs based on ethernet address"
     SQUID_IPFW=off "Enable transparent proxying with IPFW"
     SQUID_PF=off "Enable transparent proxying with PF"
     SQUID_IPFILTER=off "Enable transp. proxying with IPFilter"
     SQUID_FOLLOW_XFF=off "Follow X-Forwarded-For headers"
     SQUID_ECAP=off "En. loadable content adaptation modules"
     SQUID_ICAP=on "Enable ICAP client functionality"
     SQUID_ESI=off "Enable ESI support (experimental)"
     SQUID_AUFS=on "Enable the aufs storage scheme"
     SQUID_COSS=off "Enable COSS (currently not available)"
     SQUID_KQUEUE=on "Use kqueue(2) (experimental)"
     SQUID_LARGEFILE=on "Support log and cache files >2GB"
     SQUID_STACKTRACES=off "Create backtraces on fatal errors"
     SQUID_DEBUG=off "Enable debugging options"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------

